# Replace one word in a movie title with BACON



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw this on another forum and thought it'd be a fun game. All you have to do is replace ONE word in a movie title with "BACON". I'll begin. :teeth

*Bacon at Tiffany's* (Breakfast at Tiffany's)


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Close Encounters of the Bacon Kind


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Legally Bacon (Blonde)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Planet of the Bacon (Planet of the Apes)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Last of the Bacon - starring Daniel Day Lewis and Babe the pig. It's a horror film.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

the sequel would be: Gone Bacon Gone


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Donnie Bacon (Donnie Darko)


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

From Russia with Bacon (from Russia with love)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gone with the Bacon


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lord of the Bacon (Rings)

Poor Frodo had to carry that stupid bacon all the way to the top of the mountain, poor kid


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No Bacon For Old Men


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Day After Bacon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> No Bacon For Old Men


:lol

As a bacon lover and a film lover, this is relevant to my interests.

Bacon, Interrupted.
Monty Python and the Holy Bacon.
Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Bacon.
Let the Right Bacon In.
We Need to Talk About Bacon.
Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bacon.
2001: A Bacon Odyssey.
There Will Be Bacon.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Karate Bacon


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Bacon for elephants (Water for elephants)

I spit on your bacon (I spit on your grave)

Bacon island (Shutter island)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon of the Caribbean


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Terminator 4, Rise of the bacon (machines) ORRR Baconator, rise of the machines. lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Saving Private Bacon


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Bacon


I knew someone would do this :lol

Bacon Begins


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> I knew someone would do this :lol
> 
> Bacon Begins


I was thinking of the movie Elephant lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I was thinking of the movie Elephant lol


Ah okay lol 

The Wizard of Bacon


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Man on a bacon - Men on a ledge

Silent bacon: Revelation 3D - Silent Hill: Revelation 3D

The Girl with the Bacon Tattoo - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


Really now, this would sound more funny is another word is chosen instead of bacon, maybe I'll think of something and open a similar thread; of course some of those words would be bannable


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> The Girl with the Bacon Tattoo - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


ROFL

There's Something About Bacon (Mary)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon express
Green bacon
The bacon
The bacon Lebowski 
The 40-year-old bacon

Edit: I wrote pig instead of bacon lol!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Edit: I wrote pig instead of bacon lol!


Nice lol

Meet the Bacons


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Edit: I wrote pig instead of bacon lol!


lol XD I do stuff like that all the time ^_^

Texas Bacon massacre, (chainsaw)
Bacon Impossible, (mission)
Happy Bacon, (Gilmmore) 
Tanacious D in the bacon of destiny, (pick)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Becoming Bacon (Jane)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Million Dollar Bacon

Bacon on the Orient Express

Star Trek 3: The Search for Bacon


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon Hawk Down

The Bacon Knight Rises

The Bacon who Shagged Me


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Spy Who Loved Bacon

There Will Be Bacon


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

Zero Dark Bacon


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The Bacon before christmas

The Lord of the Bacon

The good, the bad and the bacon

The Bacon of the Lambs

The Usual Bacon

It's a Wonderful Bacon

Bacon Unchained

To kill a baconbird

Eternal Sunshine of the bacon mind

Die Bacon

Baconface

The Baconfather


----------



## onmyownmind (Jan 12, 2013)

2001: A Bacon Odyssey


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

The Promised Bacon


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

The World Is Not Bacon


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Finding Bacon (Finding Nemo )


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Bacon Dynamite (Napoleon Dynamite)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fantastic Bacon (fantastic four)  
Bacon Avengers (The avengers)
Bacon man (iron man)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pulp Bacon
Bacon Inc.
Spider-Bacon 3
Bacon the Parents
Revenge of the Bacon
The Bad News Bacons
Diary on a Wimpy Bacon
The Bacon of the Mohicans
Bacon Buellers Day Off


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon bacon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That lovely story with Natalie Wood and Warren Beatty as star-crossed lovers who are split by their overbaconing (bearing) parents. Wood's character marries a doctor and Beatty's character brings home the bacon....literally.

1961's hit, Splendor in the Bacon (Grass)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Honey, I Shrunk the Bacon. (Honey, I shrunk the Kids).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bacon Siege 2. (Under Siege 2).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bacon Wars. (Star Wars).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Fellowship of the Bacon
28 Days Bacon
The Bacon of the Dead
Bacon by the Dozen


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Raiders of the Lost Bacon

Last Bacon in Paris

Crouching Tiger Hidden Bacon


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Bacon Identity
The Bacon Supremacy 
The Bacon Ultimatum 
The Bacon Legacy


This is too much fun ^.^


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

12 Angry Bacon
The Shawshank Bagon
Bacon Club
One Flew Over the Bacon Nest
Bacon Gump
It's a Wonderful Bacon
Bacon History X
Saving Private Bacon
Bacon to the Future
Bacon Basterds
Bacon Bill Vol. 1
The Hobbit: An Unexpected BACON


----------



## 4everplaid (Dec 9, 2012)

In Cold Bacon ( In Cold Blood)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Bacon Samurai (Seven)
Wild Bacon (Strawberries)
Ivan's Bacon (Childhood)
The Man with the Bacon Arm (Golden)
The Lost Bacon (Weekend)
Bacon Window (Rear)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bacon is for elephants (water is for elephants)
Lord of the bacon (lord of the rings)
Winnie the Bacon (Winnie the pooh)
21 bacon street (21 jump street)
New bacon (new moon)
Breaking bacon (breaking dawn)
Definitely Bacon (definitely maybe)
500 days of bacon (500 days of summer)
The dark bacon rises (the dark knight rises)
Sex in the bacon (sex in the city)


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

the lord of the bacon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sex, lies, and bacon
Rise of the bacon
From bacon to eternity
Sleeping with Bacon


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The Remains of the Bacon (The Remains of the Day)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Bacon Day* (Training Day)
*The Bacon Club* (The Breakfast Club)
*Million Dollar Bacon* (Million Dollar Baby)
*The Invisible Bacon* (The Invisible Man)
*6th Bacon* (6th Sense)
*The Friday After Bacon* (Friday After Next)
*See No Bacon* (See No Evil)
*Dawn of the Bacon* (Dawn of the Dead)
*The Bacon King *(The Lion King)
*Bacon and the Beast* (Beauty & the Beast)

Some all time classics on that list.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stand By Bacon. (Stand By Me) This thread is funny.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mean Bacon. (Mean Girls)
Despicable Bacon. (Despicable Me)
Pee-wee Herman's Big Bacon. lol (Pee-wee Herman's Big Adventure)
Bacon Age. (Ice Age)
My Dog Bacon. (My Dog Skip)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just getting so into this.

Baconjuice. (Beetlejuice)
Bacon Witch. (Teen Witch)
The Day The Bacon Stood Still. (The Day The Earth Stood Still) 
The Virgin Bacon. (The Virgin Suicides)
Adventures In Bacon. (Adventures In Babysitting)
Freddy Vs. Bacon. (Freddy Vs. Jason)
Bacon Story. (Toy Story)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Attack of the Bacon
Pirates of the Bacon
A Bacon too far
The Bacon has landed
Bacon ten from Navarone
The Bacon of Navarone


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon On Fire. (Man On Fire)


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Paranormal Bacon (Paranormal Activity)


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Terminator 2: Bacon Day


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

I Love You Bacon (I love you man)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

A Fist Full of Bacon
Some Like Bacon Hot
Debbie Does Bacon
Take The Bacon And Run
Never Say Bacon Again
Fear and Bacon In Las Vegas


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Edward Baconhands


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon House. (Monster House)
Alice in Baconland. (Alice In Wonderland)
The Indian In The Bacon. (The Indian In The Cupboard)
Wrong Bacon. (Wrong Turn)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The bacon is not enough (world)
Bacon Boy (bubble)
Bacon game (the)
Inglorious Bacon (basterds)
Children of Bacon (men)
Baconspotting (train)
Beauty and the bacon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon At The Museum. (Night At The Museum)
The Bacon Diaries. (The Princess Diaries)
War Of The Bacon. (War Of The Worlds)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Clash of the Bacon 
Just go with Bacon
Bacon Torino
Bacon Bill Vol. 2
The Bacon Mermaid


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Night of the Living Bacon


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bacon Club (Fight)
Crazy, Stupid, Bacon. (Love) 
The Bacon Supremacy (Bourne)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Bacon Trap. (The Parent Trap)
Bacon Models. (Role Models)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon Mile (Green Mile)
Bacon Pie (American Pie)
The Sisterhood of the Bacon pants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Willy Wonka and the Bacon Factory


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon Fever. (Cabin Fever)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Teenage Mutant Bacon Turtles
Mighty Bacon II
BaconHeart
Forrest Bacon
Bacon Wars: Revenge of the Sith
Harry Potter and the Bacon Stone


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lord of the Bacon: Fellowship of the Bacon
Bacons (Aliens)
When Bacon Met Sally
You've Got Bacon


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ok, last one:
Bacon Candles (sixteen candles)


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Bacon
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Bacon
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Bacon
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Bacon
Harry Potter and the Order of the Bacon
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Bacon
Harry Potter and the Deathly Bacon


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Ocean's Bacon.
Star Wars: Return of the Bacon.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

The Bacon Redemption


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

We Need to Talk About Bacon
That's My Bacon
How To Train Your Bacon
It's A Bacon Life
Bacon Now
Bacon Becomes Her


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Star Wars: A New Bacon (tasty)
Star Trek: The Search For Bacon
Pulp Bacon

and I'm looking for a documentary on kevin bacon so I can post Bacon the Story of Mr. Bacon


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Back to the Bacon. (future)
Sophie's Bacon. (choice)
The Bacon List. (bucket)
Bacon Salvation. (terminator)
Bacon for Algernon (flowers)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh and the Bacon Express. Apollo Bacon, Bacon Troopers, The Last Bacon, Forrest Bacon, The Bacon Network, Alice in Baconland, Bacon the great and powerful, The Bacon Machine, Baconman, Team Bacon, Bigger Longer & Bacon. Monty Python the Search for The Holy Bacon


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Star Wars: Episode I - The Bacon Menace
Indiana Jones and the Last Bacon
Monty Python and the Holy Bacon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monty Python: The Life of Bacon
The Bacon King
A League of Their Bacon
Edward Baconhands


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Charlie's Bacon (Charlie's Angels)
Bacon Fiction (Pulp Fiction)
Notes on a Bacon (Notes on a Scandal)


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

From Russia With Bacon


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Bacon Whisperer (Horse)
The Bacon News (Shipping)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

How To Train Your Bacon


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

last one:

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bacon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Good Bacon


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon union


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Last Bacon


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Six degrees of Bacon (Separation)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon in Love


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think someboday has already dun dis but anyway:

Edward Baconhands. LOL


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Super bacon me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dances with Bacon
Take me Bacon Tonight
Tucker & Dale Vs. Bacon
Bacon Elite
Bacon Royale


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

If someone's done this already, I am sorry lol

Baconator (Terminator)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

To Sir With Bacon


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Schindler's bacon


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Life of Bacon (Pi)


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Baccon attacks
scary bacon 
romeo and bacon
ocean's baccon
Batman baccon
The amazing baccon
Dark baccon
Baccon full moon
the baccon family
the good, the bad and the baccon


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Baccon revolution
tooth baccon
the baccon of brokeback mountain
Baccon and furious 
Dances with the baccons
Baccon gump
silent Baccon
wild wild baccon
I am baccon
I baccon
Baccon instincts
2012, the end of the baccon
saturday night baccon
A baccon in Manhattan
west side baccon
Baccon kong
tarzan and baccon 
pretty baccon


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Bacon

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Bacon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Death of a Bacon
Babe: Bacon of the City
Invasion of the BaconSnatchers
Clash of the Bacon


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gone Baby, Bacon
Million Dollar Bacon
The Bacon Effect


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon Harbour


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Total Bacon, Narnia Prince Bacon, Bacon Almighty, Bacon: A Love Story, Bacon 911, Star Trek ll: The Wrath Of Bacon, Slaughterhouse-Bacon, Fantastic Mr. Bacon (Could be about Kevin), Bacon: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan, 
The Day The Bacon Stood Still, Bacon Report, Bacon (dune), Bacon Quest (galaxy), 2001: A Bacon Odyssey, Bacon and Me (roger).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon In Sixty Seconds. (Gone In Sixty Seconds)
Little Bacon. (Little Secrets)
Pay It Bacon. (Pay It Forward)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone should make a thread like this only with song titles


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Someone should make a thread like this only with song titles


That's a good idea.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty Bacon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bacon feet. (happy feet) 
Bacon day (indepence day)
James bond 007 die another bacon (day)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trading Bacon (Places)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Bacon of Doom


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Sex in the Bacon


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Bacon Unchained (Django)


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

The girl with the bacon tatoo
Harry potter and the prisoner of bacon
let the right bacon in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Snaps (Ginger Snaps)


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

The colour of bacon


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

There Will Be Bacon
We Need To Talk About Bacon
Whatever Happened to Baby Bacon?
There's something about Bacon
Mr Smith Goes to Bacon


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet Bacon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. The Bacon In The Moon. (The Man In The Moon)
2. Bacon Alone. (Home Alone)
3. Hot Bacon Time Machine. (Hot Tub Time Machine)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Baconfall (sky)


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Stalker said:


> Schindler's bacon


Does it make me a bad human being if this made me explode into laughter?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Bacon Hard 
Bacon Story 
Bacon to the Future 
Jurassic Bacon 
The Wizard of Bacon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Does it make me a bad human being if this made me explode into laughter?


Well, this thread sure is funny. 

Bacon On A Plane. (Snakes On A Plane)


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Baconator - Terminator
The Bacon Father (wut?) - The God Father
Killing Bacon Softly - Killing Them Softly
Dude, Where's My Bacon? - Dude, Where's My Car?
Gay Bacon From Outer Space - Gay *Censored* From Outer Space (props to who knows this horrendous movie)


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

No Country for Old Bacon

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Bacon

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Bacon


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

yulian said:


> Dude, Where's My Bacon?


Would probably have made for a better film. lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon Finger


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon Girl. (My Girl)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Bacon


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

The 40-Year-Old Bacon


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

The Last Bacon (The Last Samurai)
Dances With Bacon (Dances With Wolves)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

B(acon)ump.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wet Hot American Bacon
12 Angry Bacons
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Bacon


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Claudia87 said:


> Wet Hot American Bacon
> 12 Angry Bacons
> The Hobbit: An Unexpected Bacon


Haha!

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Bacon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nightmare on elm bacon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Haha!
> 
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Bacon


Lmao:teeth


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

The Bacon's End
Austin Powers: The Bacon Who Shagged Me


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I love your creativity & imaginative mind*

is it OK to slightly break rank with minor modification just once?
I shall follow

Billy Elliot's minigun and the philosopher's stone wall of China

I honestly encountered this thread just as I was heating my grill to prepare my midnight breakfast. I had a whim to vary


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bacon & I


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The King's Bacon (speech)
The Lord Of The Bacon (rings)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

karenw said:


> Bacon & I


:teeth

The Passion of the Bacon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bacon With Wolves (dances)
Out Of Bacon (africa)
Ordinary Bacon (people)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

musicman1965 said:


> Out Of Bacon


That must be a tragedy.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I, Bacon
Lord of the Rings: The two Bacons
Lord of the Rings: Return of the Bacon


----------



## EyesOpened (Sep 7, 2013)

Terminator 2 bacon day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Bacon (nest)

The Best Bacon Of Our Lives (years)


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

The Bacon Temptation of Christ


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bacon Terrestrial
A few dollars bacon (worth of)
On bacon pond
Brokeback Bacon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Raiders of the lost Bacon. 
Bacon ***
Bacon *** 2
Thor: The Bacon world
The Bacons End


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's A Wonderful Bacon (life)

The Sound Of Bacon (music)

Bonnie And Bacon (clyde)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bacon Hunter (deer)


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

We Are The Bacon


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

The Dark Bacon Rises


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The flowers of bacon


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

bacon, interrupted
bacon bacon < john candy was good in this one.
baconclub
28 bacons later
jurrasic bacon
bacon kombat
bacon report
bacon to the future
bacon in wonderland


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

The Fellowship of the Bacon
The Two Bacon(s)
Return of the Bacon
The Bacon Files
Dr.Jerkyl and Mr. Bacon


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

He Bacon, She Said
A Few Good Bacon
The Bacon Up There
The Bacon I Breathe
Where the Bacon Lies
Bacon Lies in America
Bacon the 13th
She's Having a Bacon
Bacons Logic
Bacon to China
Hollow Bacon
Bacon River
Bacon at Large
The Demon Bacon Case
Taking Bacon
End of the Bacon


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

Now You See Bacon


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Bacon! The Genetic Opera
There's Something About Bacon
Reign of Bacon 
Scooby Doo 2: Bacon Unleashed


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

get bacon or die trying


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

These are awesome.:clap


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Five Bacon Pieces (easy)

Bacon In The Grass (splendor)

Bacon In The Rain (singing)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The thin bacon line


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bacon Soup (duck)

The Breakfast Bacon (club)

There's Something About Bacon (Mary)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Philosophers Bacon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Arsenic And Old Bacon (lace)

Take The Bacon And Run (money)

Bacon At Eight (dinner)


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Silence of the Bacon
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Bacon
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Bacon
Indiana Jones and the Last Bacon
Star Bacon: A New Bacon
Star Bacon: The Bacon Strikes Back
Star Bacon: Return of the Bacon
Robin Hood Prince of Bacon
The Princess Bacon
Indecent Bacon
A Nightmare on Bacon
Bacon the 13th
Bram Stoker's Bacon
Die Bacon
Lethal Bacon
Back to the Bacon
The Good, The Bad and The Bacon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Invasion Of The Bacon Snatchers (body)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Bacon ( Smith )


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pirates of the Bacon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fatal Bacon (attraction)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Freaky Bacon (Friday)
Pan's Bacon (Labyrinth)
Bacon in the Sky (Castle)
Freddy Got Bacon (Fingered)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tropic Bacon (Thunder)
Wedding Bacon (Crashers)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

jesica24 said:


> the good, the bad and the bacon


:haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How bacon got her groove back
Bacon Maguire
The Bacon (notebook)
Half Baconed
Star Wars: Revenge of the Bacon
You've Got Bacon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Bacon of Navarone
The Bacon has landed.
Gone with the bacon
It’s a Wonderful bacon
The wizard of bacon
Bacon now
2001: A space bacon
Bacon of arabia
Bacon in the rain
The Bacon on the River Kwai
The bacon of wrath
All about bacon
Touch of Bacon
Snow white and the seven bacon
The best bacon of our lives
All quiet on the western Bacon
The Bacon of Robin Hood
The night of the bacon
The Bacon of Frankenstine 
The bacon rush 
An American In Bacon
The Magnificent Bacon
Bacon in Paradise 
Bacon from an Unknown Woman


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Bacon


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Lord of the Bacon: The Fellowship of the Bacon
Star Trek: Into Bacon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bacon Pie (American)
Bacon Jam (Space)


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Lost in Bacon (translation)


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bacon (any one-word movie you can think of...)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Bacon Guru (Love)
The Bacon Hunter (Bounty)


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

The Texas Bacon Massacre
Freddy vs. Bacon


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

the bacon king- the lion king


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rosemary's Bacon (baby)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Full Bacon Jacket
The Baconator (yeah, I broke rules in this one)
Anna Bacon(ina)


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

12 Bacons
See No Bacon
2 Bacon 2 Furious
50 First Bacons
Casabacona
A Clockwork Bacon
Bacon Heist
Bacon of Solace


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Now,Bacon (Voyager)
The Bacon family (Addams)
How Grinch stole bacon (Christmas)
Jane Bacon (Eyre)
Freaky Bacon (Friday)
Mean Bacon (Girls)
Bridget Jones's Bacon (Diary)
Me,Irene and Bacon (Myself).
Charlie's Bacon (Angels)
Across the Bacon (Universe)
Legally Bacon (Blonde)
Cruel Bacon (Intentions)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bacon *****es, unofficially known as "2 Girls 1 Bacon".


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The good, the bad and the bacon


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Inglorious Bacon (Basterds)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tucker & Dale Vs Bacon (Evil)

Sorry, I had to :lol


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Buffy The Bacon Slayer (Vampire)
X-Men: First Bacon (Class)
The Many Bacons Of Winnie The Pooh (Adventures)
G.I. Joe: The Rise Of Bacon (Cobra)
The Golden Bacon (Compass)
The Bacon Mermaid (Little)
Bacon Dark Thirty (Zero)
Bacon Royale (Battle)
Bacon Saddles (Blazing)
The Day The Bacon Stood Still (Earth)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bacon Day (Independence Day)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

arm08139914 said:


> The Day The Bacon Stood Still (Earth)


I love this one :lol


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Night of the Living Bacon


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

replace a word in an SAS username with bacon. 

Queen of Bacon.


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Texas Bacon Massacre (chainsaw)

Dawn of the Bacon (dead)

500 days of Bacon (summer)

Me, Myself, and Bacon (Irene)

heheh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Basic Bacon (Instinct)
Good Bacon Hunting (Will)
Independence Bacon (Day)
Bacon Gump (Forrest)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Smokin Bacon (Aces)
Lethal Bacon (Weapon)
Alice In Baconland (Wonderland)
Bacon Interrupted (Girl)
Bacon Goes To Jail (Madea)


----------



## Anxious Aussie (Aug 30, 2013)

Bacon Actually (Love actually)

Debbie Does Bacon (You know the one)

Bacon is proof that aromatherapy actually works!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bacon In The Mist (gorillas)


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Bacon with the vampire (interview with the vampire)
Horrible Bacon (Horrible bosses)
BaconMan (Ironman)
Back to the Bacon (back to the future)
Bacon, I love you (p.s , I love you)
Hot Bacon (hot fuzz)
Bacon Heist (Tower heist) 
Bacon Recall (Total Recall)
I am Bacon (I am legend)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bacon From Another World (thing)


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Hunger Games: Catching Bacon (Fire)
We Were Bacon (Soldiers)
Run Bacon Run (Lola)
An Inconvenient Bacon (Truth)
Pretty Bacon (Woman)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Diary of a wimpy bacon :teeth (kid)


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

star trek 3, the search for bacon


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Christ BACON


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Bacon Story (Toy)
Finding Bacon (Nemo)
Robin Hood: Prince of Bacon (Thieves)
Final bacon (fantasy)
The Night Of the Living Bacon (Dead)
All about Bacon (Eve)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mama bacon


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Percy Jackson: Sea Of Bacon


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Bacon


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

We Need to Talk About Bacon (Kevin)
Bacon Is the Devil: Study for a Portrait of Francis Bacon (Love)
Bacon Has Landed (Eagle)
The Bacon of the Sierra Madre (Treasure)
Invasion of the Bacon Snatchers (Body)
Barry Bacon (Lyndon)
Ghost in the Bacon (Shell)
Bacon Not Guaranteed (Safety)
Baconing Vegetarians (Shooting)
How I Became a Bacon (Vegetarian)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Sorcerers Bacon
The Chamber of Bacon
The Bacon of Azkaban 
The Goblet of Bacon
The Order of the Bacon
The Half-Bacon Prince
The Deathly Bacon


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Grumpy old bacon


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a similar game where you replace the word "Heart" in song titles with the word "Dick"

So for example:

"I Left My Dick In San Francisco"
"Dick Shaped Box"
"Stop Dragging My Dick Around"
"Total Eclipse of the Dick"
"Don't Go Breaking My Dick"
"Dick Of Glass"
"How To Mend A Broken Dick"

and so on...


Oh, and "Bacon Of Arabia"


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

But this is the
"Bacon Thread" (Scarlet)

"Bacon Tracy" (Dick)


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Barbie and The Bacon Shoes
What To Expect When You're Bacon
Friends With Bacon
The Tree Of Bacon
Dirty Bacon
I Spit On Your Bacon
Ghost Of Girlfriend's Bacon
Fireflies In The Bacon
Imagine Me & Bacon
A Bacon To Remember


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bacon Vacation. (Vegas Vacation)
Harold And Kumar Go To Bacon Castle. (Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle)
The Bacon In The Striped Pajamas. (The Boy In The Striped Pajamas)
Bacon Dynamite. (Napoleon Dynamite)
Cheaper By The Bacon. (Cheaper By The Dozen)
I Know What Bacon Did Last Summer. (I Know What You Did Last Summer)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no bacon for old men 

sorry old guys...


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bacon On A Train (strangers)


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Evil Bacon (Dead)
The Fellowship Of The Bacon (Ring)
Tinker Tailor Bacon Spy (Soldier)
Captain America: The Bacon Avenger (First)
Team America: Bacon Police (World)
Before The Bacon Knows You're Dead (Devil)
The Bacon Of Zorro (Mask)
Howl's Moving Bacon (Castle)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sons of Bacon
Big Bacon Theroy
Breaking Bacon
The Walking Bacon
How I Met Bacon
Keeping Up With Bacon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bacon
Sleeping with Bacon
I Am Bacon
Bacon-***
Iron Bacon 3


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

How to lose a bacon in 10days(guy)
How I met your bacon.(father)
magic bacon(mike)
doctor bacon(dolittle)
bacon parc(jurassic)
BACON OF STEEL!(man)


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

*cough*


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)

This is fun

The Bacon Legacy (Bourne)
Les Bacon (Miserables)
Life of Bacon (pi)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bacon From 20,000 Fathoms (beast)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Attack Of The Killer Bacon (tomatoes)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

With Bacon You Get Egg Roll (six)


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

The Devil Wears Bacon (The Devil Wears Prada)
Bacon Of 1000 Corpses (House of 1000 Corpses)
Bacon Girls (Mean Girls)
A Nightmare on Bacon Street (Nightmare on Elm Street)
The Bacon in the Woods (Cabin in the Woods)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Bacon (Doom)
A History of Bacon (Violence)
Kiki's Bacon Service (Delivery)
Invasion of the Bacon Snatchers (Body)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

starring bacon bacon


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The Last Bacon (Samurai)


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

50 Bacon Dates
(50 First Dates)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Heh.

Bacon Forever (Batman)
Bacon Club (Fight)
Bacon is Beautiful (Life)
Full Bacon Jacket (Metal)
Mystic Bacon (River) starring Kevin Bacon :teeth


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

The bacon who loved me (Spy)
For your bacon only (Eyes)
From Russia with bacon (Love)
The bacon is not enough (World)
Bacon for the Road (Two)
The wizard of bacon (Oz)
Citizen bacon (Kane)
Bacon Now (Apocalypse)
Raging Bacon (Bull)
Children of the bacon (Corn)
Willy wonka and the bacon factory (chocolate)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bacon (any one-worded movie title)


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

boyz n the bacon
debbie does bacon


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr Bacon 8)
(Mr Brooks)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Long Long Bacon (trailer)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Henry Poole Is Bacon (Here)


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

The 5th Bacon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Frozen Bacon (river)


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Bacon 3


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Bacon under the stairs(people)
The princess and the bacon(frog)
Full bacon jacket(metal)
The men who stare at bacon(goats)
The bacon in the woods(cabin)
Sex and bacon 101(death)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

My Neighbor Bacon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kick bacon


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

The Bacon Chase
Bacon Punch
The Devil's Bacon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Miley Cyrus song - "Bacon in the U S A" :lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Bacon the River Kwai


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Me, Bacon and Everyone We Know


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mean bacon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Bacon of Pelham 1 2 3


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The Texas Bacon Massacre.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Night of the Living Bacon


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

it's kind of a funny bacon


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Bacon Swan 
(Black Swan)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bacon Hangover Part III


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

A Fistful of Bacon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gavroche said:


> A Fistful of Bacon


Rotfl! I laughed, but an actual fistful of bacon would pretty much make me happy any time of the day or night, honestly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Scary bacon 5


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Despicable Bacon


----------

